# About to buy terrapins for the first time



## partyz4kidz (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi there,

We are preparing to buy our first terrapins and just wanted to get some advice from people who already have them. Is there anything we especially need to be aware of before we get them? What advice do people have for looking after them properly? I have read all the fact sheets and things online, but wanted the opinion of others who already own them.


----------



## Tortoisekeeper (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi, I've kept Red Eared Sliders (terrapins) for years and had some huge females. They do make good pets but need LOTS of space (outside as adults, a tank is just not big enough) they need cleaning at least twice a week and need proper food (not those 'pre-prepared' tubs of turtle food which consist mostly of dried shrimp!) They shouldn't be handled, really do need UV lighting and good food. I've seen so many horribly deformed turtles and its pure neglect!
Having said that baby turtles are very cute, easy to keep and feed on anything without any problem. The issues start as they get older, so please make sure you want adults. 
If you have lots of space there are always lots of adults available free on the rehoming pages.


----------



## partyz4kidz (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for that. I think we are going to start off with babies. I want to get them small and keep them insode, to begin with. Space really isn't a problem. A little bit cinfused though, you said they don't handle well. I was watching a "How to.." video earlier and it showed how to handle them. They seemed quite content being held. Does it depend on the species or the individual animal I wonder? Do you know anything about this?


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

what species you thinking of getting?


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd reccomend Red Eared Sliders, or Yellow bellied sliders - these two are the most common "pet" types, I'd say.

UVB light is a must, unless they're outside.

As said before, they really do need cleaning alot.

and know that when they bite - It hurts. :lol2:


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

You need a large tank (40L per an inch of shell length is good). A decent external filter rated for 2-3 x the amount of water you have, these internals just move dirty water around, and soon clog up because of the size and amount of waste. Not only will you need to have a UVB bulb/tube that's atleast a strength of 5.0 (this will need to be pointed at the basking spot and replace every 6 months) you need a spot bulb to heat the basking area to about 33C. Water at first should be 26C, but you should reduce that overtime, after about the first year you shouldn't need a heater, as they're fine in 20C water. Most people massively overfeed their turtles/terrapins, in the wild they probably eat protein foods a couple of times a week max, and survive the rest of the time on vegetation (in captivity offer aquatic plants, kale and watercress). They beg for food regardless of whether they're hungry or not, so don't give in, as with children you should know what's best for them.

Sliders are a outgoing and hardy species, but females get very large and for this reason are often dumped before they're even half grown.


----------



## partyz4kidz (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you so much for all the advice. We really want to make sure we do this right. Only problem we have now is finding somewhere that stocks them. Have spent morning calling round asking places if they have them and keep getting a flat "no." We are in Northern Ireland, does anyone know any trust worthy stockists?


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't know of anywhere in NI but I could recommend that you go to a rescue center, I'm sure you could get a few gorgeous terrapins there. Good luck in your search. :2thumb:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

*terrapins*

Just be aware that you will have to clean them out religiously - the smell if left too long can be over-whelming!!!! Not tryna put you off, just making you aware that you have to keep on top of it constantly!


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

funky1 said:


> Just be aware that you will have to clean them out religiously - the smell if left too long can be over-whelming!!!! Not tryna put you off, just making you aware that you have to keep on top of it constantly!


What a load of rubbish! Anyone that says that doesn't have the right setup. I have a large tank and decent exernal filter, this means I only occasionally spot clean, and top the water up when it evaporates. I've never smelt anything from my tank.


----------

